# Heat treatment destruction



## Jarrod12345 (May 13, 2022)

Gday folks! This is going to seem like a silly question, but it’s genuinely something that intrigues and worries me. 

If I was to cut hot meat that just came out of the oven (180 degrees Celsius), could this potentially destroy or alter the heat treatment of my knives? It’s something that makes me too scared to use my knives around any source of heat.

Thanks!


----------



## riba (May 13, 2022)

Just don't leave your knife for prolonged periods in the hot oven and you will be fine


----------



## gentiscid (May 13, 2022)

I think should be fine. Heat Treatment I believe we re talking temps over 700 Celsius. Not an expert at all just my two cents. Knives are made to cut hot meat too!


----------



## blokey (May 13, 2022)

As long as the meat still contains liquid and not burnt to charcoal it is unlikely to even hit 100c.


----------



## Jarrod12345 (May 13, 2022)

riba said:


> Just don't leave your knife for prolonged periods in the hot oven and you will be fine


What if the bench is full though and I have no pockets to put it in


----------



## riba (May 13, 2022)

Jarrod12345 said:


> What if the bench is full though and I have no pockets to put it in


The dishwasher


----------



## Jarrod12345 (May 13, 2022)

riba said:


> The dishwasher


My dishwasher doesn’t work cos I tried to wash my anvil in there and now idk why it won’t work


----------



## riba (May 13, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> I think should be fine. Heat Treatment I believe we re talking temps over 700 Celsius. Not an expert at all just my two cents. Knives are made to cut hot meat too!


Tempering temperatures are within an oven range (ofc, time is an aspect as well). Just a fyi, nothing to do with the question


----------



## McMan (May 13, 2022)

180C is 350F.
If you're cooking the meat at 180C, that's one thing.
If you're cooking the meat to 180C, that's another.


----------



## Nemo (May 13, 2022)

As @McMan suggested, the meat will be under 100 Celsius unless you have completely evaporated all of the water from it. In which case, it will be dry (obviously) and charred and you probably won't want to eat it.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 13, 2022)

what about an induction stove, I recently wondered if it would even pick up a knife and function and the be a able to mess up a knife but did not want to potentially waste one..


----------



## Jville (May 13, 2022)

Just quench in the dishwasher after.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (May 13, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> what about an induction stove, I recently wondered if it would even pick up a knife and function and the be a able to mess up a knife but did not want to potentially waste one..


I don't have experience with inductive stovetops, but from seeing induction forging demos I would think that they would be something to be careful of with knives.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (May 13, 2022)

Tempering of most knife steels occurs between 300 and 400˚F so as long as it doesn't reach temps that high you will be fine. In this case, the water in the meat keeps it below 212˚F so it is well out of the range that could cause the steel to over temper.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 13, 2022)

I'll try with some mild steel I have lying around, rather than a knife....I do a quench in the dischwasher....and then grind


----------



## MarcelNL (May 13, 2022)

No dice, the amount of steel is probably not enough to close the field..it has some sort of protection, likely an induction loop too. perhaps if I want to make a serbian cleaver...

Edit , good to know as I have wondered what would happen if I would put a knife on or close to the induction field by accident...we're both known to not switch it iff, the big difference is that I do that without pans on the field my GF does it with near empty pans on the field....the difference is easy to smell.


----------

